# Wheezing and Coughing/Choke after Bathing?! PLEASE HELP!



## Mr. Maltese (May 26, 2011)

I just gave my baby a bath and she seems to be non stop hacking and then choking at the end of it.. its been like a good 5 minutes.. Why is this happening? Anyone?!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Has she been doing that for 5 minutes??

Sometimes Tucker will cough a wee bit after a bath
if he accidentally got water up the nose.
But they only do that for a few seconds.

There is also reverse sneezing. Is it a weird hacking sound?
Reverse sneezing is very common.
Can you search reverse sneezing to see if that is it?

I would be concerned if she seemed in distress.
What I do whenever I am unsure, is to call my 24 hour Vet Emerg to describe the issue and ask if they want me to bring my dog in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it sounds like water has gotten in her nose, but 5 minutes is way to long, you need to call your vet


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Any update on ur baby??


----------

